# opcon?



## SirTom78 (6 November 2010)

hallo zusammen,

was sagt euch opcon? was ist das genau? 

gibts dafür unterlagen oder eventuell einen link?

HILFE!!! 

danke & grüße
thomas

have a nice day! :-D


----------



## Ralle (6 November 2010)

Viel kann ich dir dazu nicht sagen. Nur, dass Opcon von der Firma ATMO entwickelt und genutzt wird und bei Bosch sozusagen als Standard eingesetzt wird. Dabei beruht das Ganze auf Codesys, liegt aber als Programmierkonzept sozusagen darüber. Man kann damit komplexe Programme inklusive HMI etc. nach dem entsprechenden Standard erstellen, muß sich an enge Programmiervorschriften halten, wird aber mit einigen automatischen Funktionen, besonders bei der HMI-Erstellung belohnt. Ohne eine Schulung oder eine längere Einarbeitungsphase mit Unterstützung von Kollegen, die vom Ganzen einen Plan haben ist es wohl kaum möglich, mal eben so ein Opcon-Programm zu erstellen. Vielleicht bewegen sich noch ein paar Leute im Forum, die damit schon Umgang hatten. Man findet hier auch Beiträge mit der Suche, Stichwort "opcon".


----------



## IBFS (6 November 2010)

SirTom78 schrieb:


> gibts dafür unterlagen oder eventuell einen link?


 
Also wie Ralle schon sehr gut beschrieben hat, ist OPCON ein sehr enges 
Korsett auf Basis CODESYS V1.X. Wenn man sich darauf einläßt, dann
hat das wie immer Vor- und Nachteile. 
Ich sags mal so, ohne genügend OPCON-Vorkenntnisse kann man im
OPCON-Standard eigentlich nix machen, keine EPLan-Änderungen, kein
Einbau neuer Hardware und keine Änderungen an den Panels und auch
nicht im Programm. 
Will heißen, mit drei PDFs und ein ein paar Links ist da nix zu machen, denn
vieles erschließt sich nicht sofort und bevor man z.B. einen Antrieb anbindet
sollte man immer dringend fragen, ob es dafür schon eine LIB gibt. 
Eigenkreationen sind da nicht erwünscht und man schießt sich damit schon
etwas ins Knie, weil man die Neukreation dann alles ordentlich Beschreiben und 
Dokumentieren müßte. 

Ich kenne ja nicht den Hintergrund deiner Frage, aber alleine mal so eben,
kannste eigentlich vergessen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## SirTom78 (6 November 2010)

danke für die infos... 

mich interessiert eigentlich erst einmal alles über opcon! 

gibt es zu opcon eine zugängliche dokumentation? was mich sehr interessiert ist der aufbau der verzeichnisstruktur im projekt?  (ist derzeit noch bissi undurchsichtig...) und welche kleine helferlein, sprich batch-files, gibt es?

letztlich bin ich mit involviert eine anlage umzubauen...   ...aber keine angst, dass passiert zusammen mit experten! also der standard bleibt erhalten! 

aber mal unter uns, bisschen was vorab zu wissen is ja nie schlecht, oder?

danke & grüße, thomas


----------



## IBFS (6 November 2010)

SirTom78 schrieb:


> ... aber mal unter uns, bisschen was vorab zu wissen is ja nie schlecht, oder?


 
*ACK*


Auf meinem lokalen Rechnern habe ich  keine OpCon-Dokumente.
Ich kenne auch, ehrlich gesagt die rechtliche Situation nicht, ob man sowass,
wenn vorhanden, einfach weiterreichen könnte. Da muss man ja heutzutage doch
sehr aufpassen.

Da ich mich aber auch für vieles interessiere so nach der Art - man könnte
es ja mal gebrauchen - hatte ich mich vor einiger Zeit mal etwas damit 
schäftigt. 

Einige Kollegen in einer Partnerfirma sind da aber momentan permanent
am Schaffen (ums mal auf schwäbisch zu sagen ).

Anderes als bei STEP7 + Flex würde ich dir aber empfehlen nicht Programm
und VISU und Projektierung und EPLAN zu machen, sondern dich auf etwas
zu konzentieren, weil es eben sonst viel zu viel auf einmal ist.

Frank


----------



## SirTom78 (10 November 2010)

opcon     ist wirklich streng geheim...
selbst google bringt mich da nicht wirklich weiter! 

kann ich dazu einfach mal bosch anschreiben? habt ihr vielleicht einen link oder eine mail-adresse die mir helfen könnte?
die zulieferer müssen doch die "opcon-hausnorm" beachten, sprich, somit muss es doch irgendwo unterlagen dazu geben, oder???

danke & grüße, thomas


----------

